# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  CULTIVO DE LA LISA (MUGIL CEPHALUS)

## Ararat

En las costas del Perú sería propicia la crianza de la lisa (Mugil cephalus) para la producción de huevas enteras en salazón, prepararadas de la forma mediterránea, especialmente de la forma helénica.
Este alimento es muy requerido en las regiones mencionadas se lo conoce con el nombre de "botarga".Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO CULTIVO DE QUINUA Cultivo de la uva organica Cultivo de ajo Cultivo de citricos

----------

